# Asrock vs Gigabyte



## Thriliya (May 29, 2019)

Hello there!

Thank you for coming to this thread.! I am going to build a low end gaming pc with AMD Ryzen 5 2400G. For this processor which motherboard from below will be better??? Please need your help. Please specify the reason and your logic.


#ASRock B450M-HDV R4.0
#Gigabyte B450M S2H



Thanks in advance for your valuable time and information!


----------



## dirtyferret (May 29, 2019)

look on the specs sheet and decide on what features you need & want, performance wise you won't see a difference


----------



## PerfectWave (May 29, 2019)

asrock: "Pure black PCB appearance. The new Sapphire Black PCB represents rock-solid quality and gives the motherboard a more mysterious touch. " mysterious touch LOL this mobo is really UGLY.
The gigabyte has at least a small heatsink on vrm


----------



## ruff0r (May 29, 2019)

PerfectWave said:


> asrock: "Pure black PCB appearance. The new Sapphire Black PCB represents rock-solid quality and gives the motherboard a more mysterious touch. " mysterious touch LOL this mobo is really UGLY.
> The gigabyte has at least a small heatsink on vrm


I second that just a week ago i build a System with Gigabyte s2h , its good the 2600 had no problem boosting and staying at 3,9ghz hole time. 
Note: I used a downdraft cooler making use the extra air and heatsink on the vrm.


----------



## Thriliya (May 29, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> look on the specs sheet and decide on what features you need & want, performance wise you won't see a difference


Both of them are almost same.! That's what confusing me, lol. So I wanted to know which brand will be better in quality. I never used any of them.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 29, 2019)

ZakariyaAbbas said:


> Both of them are almost same.! That's what confusing me, lol. So I wanted to know which brand will be better in quality. I never used any of them.



AsRock has way better quality, and service, in general.  That said, I really don't like that there is no VRM heatsink on the Asrock board.

Personally, I'd spend the ~$15 more and get a ASRock B450M PRO4.


----------



## aQi (May 29, 2019)

You still did not mention what is this setup for ? If you are looking for an OC journey or just a regular setup. And then are you interested in looks as well ? lights moding etc ?


----------



## kapone32 (May 29, 2019)

Go with the As Rock from my experience on AM4 I have bought over 8 B350 to X470 As Rock boards and all of them are still rock solid. As for Gigabyte I fell in love with the X470 Gaming 7 but that board is now looking good in a bookcase because I get the dreaded 00 Bios code.


----------



## aQi (May 29, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> Go with the As Rock from my experience on AM4 I have bought over 8 B350 to X470 As Rock boards and all of them are still rock solid. As for Gigabyte I fell in love with the X470 Gaming 7 but that board is now looking good in a bookcase because I get the dreaded 00 Bios code.



And gigabyte has poor customer support.


----------



## kapone32 (May 29, 2019)

Aqeel Shahzad said:


> And gigabyte has poor customer support.



And super ugly BIOS too


----------



## dirtyferret (May 29, 2019)

ZakariyaAbbas said:


> Both of them are almost same.! That's what confusing me, lol. So I wanted to know which brand will be better in quality. I never used any of them.



I've built mostly with asrock and gigabyte mobos and in personal experience I prefer the Asrock BIOS over Gigabyte but I also prefer Gigabytes BIOS over Asus and MSI.  The Gigabyte boards I own (have owned) tend to run warmer then other brands (nothing significant though) and the budget boards don't OC as well.  That said Asrock is considered the "budget" brand of the big four.  

Hope that helps.


----------



## aQi (May 29, 2019)

If you look at the forum. Asrock barely has issues reported where as Gigabyte both from Intel and Amd hasn’t been upto its mark.


----------



## Thriliya (May 29, 2019)

Aqeel Shahzad said:


> You still did not mention what is this setup for ? If you are looking for an OC journey or just a regular setup. And then are you interested in looks as well ? lights moding etc ?


I mentioned that my setup is for low end gaming PC. Yes of course I'm going for OC journey. But I am not that much interested in looks and lights modding though.


----------



## dirtyferret (May 29, 2019)

Aqeel Shahzad said:


> If you look at the forum. Asrock barely has issues reported where as Gigabyte both from Intel and Amd hasn’t been upto its mark.



Deciphering hyperbole from professional stats is not an easy skill to learn








						Most Reliable PC Hardware of 2018
					

At Puget Systems, one of the most important things we track in our workstations is the failure rates of individual components. Overall, 2018 was a very good year for hardware reliability with about half as many parts failing this year versus 2015, 2016, or 2017. But what models were the best of...




					www.pugetsystems.com


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 29, 2019)

Another for asrock, rock solid boards even their budget ones have better vrm's than a lot of other more expensive boards, also as mentioned gigabytes qa and support leave a lot to be desired lately.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 29, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> AsRock has way better quality, and service, in general.  That said, I really don't like that there is no VRM heatsink on the Asrock board.
> 
> Personally, I'd spend the ~$15 more and get a ASRock B450M PRO4.



This. Pro4 is a complete, and pretty damn good value board. Go lower, and you might just feel it some day.

GB alternative might be just fine, but the reputation certainly is not. Not a good time to be buying Gigabyte lately, duds and shit design (2060 OC) left and right, and lots of reports of bad service.


----------



## Thriliya (May 29, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Another for asrock, rock solid boards even their budget ones have better vrm's than a lot of other more expensive boards, also as mentioned gigabytes qa and support leave a lot to be desired lately.


As for I know, This model doesn't have the vrm Where the gigabyte does.



> I would go with the Gigabyte model.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone suggested me in other forum.! So what about the PCI Slot and VRM in Asrock?


----------



## aQi (May 29, 2019)

ZakariyaAbbas said:


> I mentioned that my setup is for low end gaming PC. Yes of course I'm going for OC journey. But I am not that much interested in looks and lights modding though.


Then go for asrock as gigabyte offering fusion is serious pain.



dirtyferret said:


> Deciphering hyperbole from professional stats is not an easy skill to learn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not all of them might be reliable.


----------



## Eskimonster (May 29, 2019)

if you dont want to OC, take the one u like. If you want to OC id go for the one with heatsink.


----------



## jallenlabs (May 29, 2019)

I only use ASRock these days. Used all brands in the past, but 3 dozen motherboards later, they are my go to.


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (May 29, 2019)

I'd go with the ASRock. Gigabyte have done nothing but drop the ball for me lately. 

Maybe their new round of products will entice me into believing differently... only time will tell.


----------



## phill (May 30, 2019)

If I were you, I'd take a look at this...


----------



## puma99dk| (May 30, 2019)

I use a lot of AsRock boards when going smaller builds at work for Linux because of the price, life span, and support such as bios updates, drivers are almost always updated to the newest one.


Even in my personal rig when I when Coffee Cups with the i7-8086K I went AsRock Z370 Taichi and I totally love the board no issues, performance problems or random issues with bluescreens all this has disappeared when before reinstalling my Windows 10 most of my problems went away and I had Asus, Gigabyte and MSI in the past and to be honest I will go AsRock again in the future which I had this knowledge in the past because then I would have chosen AsRock back then too and I built my fear share of custom rigs not only for myself but also for friends, family and customers.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 30, 2019)

still have working Asrock Board from the S478 when they were a marginal player.
If The Asrock Board has the Feature's you want/need i would chose the Asrock over the Gigabyte ( even if it cost slightly more).

note www reports of gigabyte problems are more prevalent compared to Asrock but that may be because of greater market share.


----------



## Vlada011 (May 30, 2019)

With motherboards no rules. All PC parts I import from country near mine, because it's 20-25% cheaper.
Only motherboards I always bought in my town in store. Because biggest chance that something will go wrong.
Among high end motherboard dominate ASUS ROG, I talk about 350-400+ price range. Cheaper, I'm not sure.
I never invest in processors and graphic cards only, always motherboard and PSU were same range... 
Memory and SATA III or M.2 SSDs are place where you can save little money, or even PSU Gold is enough no need for Titanium.


----------



## Thriliya (Jun 1, 2019)

Confused with mobo for Ryzen 5 2400G.! Which one from below will be better for Overclocking? Please leave your brand bias and specify the reason 

#Gigabyte B450M S2H --
#ASRock B450M-HDV R4.0 --

Note :: Gigabyte has VRM Heatsink while ASRock has better build.


----------



## ruff0r (Jun 1, 2019)

SAUCE
P.s: You kind of asked this before in another post


----------



## ShieldHead (Jun 1, 2019)

So the asrock x470 master/gaming k4 are worse than the b450 pro4? Great methodology  
From those 2 I'd choose the asrock because of better bios and i dislike gigabyte. Still both of them are very weak.
My preference would go towards either a:
asrock b450m pro 4
Asus tuf b450m-PRO
MSI b450m mortar
If you have the budget


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 1, 2019)

Don't create multiple threads, what was wrong with the first one you had? people had taken their time to respond to you and provide you with information then you disregard all of it just to start a new thread?









						Asrock vs Gigabyte
					

Hello there!  Thank you for coming to this thread.! I am going to build a low end gaming pc with AMD Ryzen 5 2400G. For this processor which motherboard from below will be better??? Please need your help. Please specify the reason and your logic.   #ASRock B450M-HDV R4.0 #Gigabyte B450M S2H...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## TTU (Jun 1, 2019)

@ZakariyaAbbas
The Gigabyte board is a 3-phase SOC, Asrock 2-phase but it has two fets in paralell for the low and high side. You gonna need airflow on the SOC with both of them anyway.
If you are talking about CPU overclocking the actuall physical part of the VRM doesnt really matter. Better focus on the UEFI, especially for APU overclocking. You dont want a board that is missing crucial settings.
If you are planning on upgrading to something high end in the future better invest in a higher end motherboard


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 1, 2019)

ZakariyaAbbas said:


> Confused with mobo for Ryzen 5 2400G.! Which one from below will be better for Overclocking? Please leave your brand bias and specify the reason
> 
> #Gigabyte B450M S2H --
> #ASRock B450M-HDV R4.0 --
> ...








						MSI B450M MORTAR MAX Motherboard mATX, AM4, DDR4, LAN, USB 3.2 Gen2, TYPE-C, M.2, Mystic Light Sync, HDMI, Display Port, AMD RYZEN 1st, 2nd and 3rd Gen Ready - Amazon.co.uk
					

Buy MSI B450M MORTAR MAX Motherboard mATX, AM4, DDR4, LAN, USB 3.2 Gen2, TYPE-C, M.2, Mystic Light Sync, HDMI, Display Port, AMD RYZEN 1st, 2nd and 3rd Gen Ready



					www.amazon.co.uk
				




Problem solved. 

That way you'll be easily able to pop a better CPU (at least from the same gen) in it if you'll want to upgrade in future.


----------



## Basard (Jun 4, 2019)

I was building a system for my mom a while back, It was a toss up between these two boards.  I got the ASRock because it had an extra fan header compared to the GB.  The mouse cursor actually works like it should in the ASRock, which is nice.  GB BIOSes are always clunky feeling it seems, slow to respond to key presses and whatnot.  Though I had to google how to set the VRAM pool on the ASRock--man that was a tough one to find, lol.


----------



## TheWolfen (Oct 27, 2019)

Hello i have a question...i have a 2 and a half year old Fatal1ty Z170 Professional Gaming i7  motherboard on my current setup and i'm getting a new prebuild pc which has Gigabyte H370M DS3H ATX...i wonder which of the is worth more keeping, considering i wanna sold the old pc...should i switch the asrock on the new pc considering it s better, or should i keep the gygabyte for being new?


----------

